# Weekly competition 2010-22



## Mike Hughey (May 26, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' U' R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R'
*2. *F R U' R F' R U R U'
*3. *F2 R F R2 U' F' R
*4. *U R2 U2 F U' F' R F2
*5. *F U' F R2 F' R2 U2 F U

*3x3x3*
*1. *B' D' R' B2 D' B2 U' R D2 U L2 D B R2 U2 B L F'
*2. *U2 L U L U2 F2 R2 B' U B R D U' L B2 R2 D' R2
*3. *B' R F2 L' B D2 B L B' R F' D F' U' B2 U' R U'
*4. *L2 F' R2 B2 D' B' F' D F2 R' U L R' U' B' L2 D2 R
*5. *L2 B L U L U2 B U L' R2 F R F' D2 R2 F2 D U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 L' Uw U2 B' Fw' D L' Rw' R' F2 L B2 Rw' Fw R Uw2 Rw U' B L2 Fw' L R' U2 R Uw2 Fw' F2 L' B2 Fw' L2 R2 Uw2 Rw' Uw Fw F' U2
*2. *Fw' F Uw R' Fw U2 B Fw' Uw B2 Rw U Rw B' F2 D2 Uw U L2 D2 Rw' Fw2 F' U Fw2 Rw D Rw R' Fw F2 L Rw' R B' Fw' U L' Rw R'
*3. *Fw' F L2 Fw' L U' Fw' F R Fw' R U2 B' U2 Rw' B D B2 Fw D' Uw Fw D' Uw U Fw' Rw2 Uw L F2 D' U2 Rw2 B' Fw' D Uw R B U'
*4. *Rw' R D' B2 Fw R Uw Rw' Fw2 D' B' F L' U' B' D' Rw R2 B2 D L2 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 D2 Rw2 R' Fw' U L2 B R2 Uw' U Fw F2 R2 F D Rw'
*5. *U2 F2 Rw' Uw B' F' L U' Fw' R' Fw' D' Rw2 R D L D' Uw' L' Fw' D' R2 U L' R2 Uw Fw L' B' U B' L' Uw B2 F L' Rw Fw' R' B'

*5x5x5*
*1. *L' Rw' Dw' R Fw Lw2 Dw' Uw' U L Bw Fw' F2 R2 F2 U' B F2 Uw U2 Rw D' Uw2 L' U2 B Bw' Uw2 L2 Rw' D Bw2 L Lw D Rw2 B2 Bw U' B Bw2 F' Lw D F Lw Dw' F2 R' F Dw2 U F Uw2 Bw' L' Lw' Rw B2 L
*2. *D B2 Rw2 B' Uw L' R2 D' Lw2 Bw F2 D' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 Rw Fw' F2 L2 U2 L' F D2 Uw U Bw' R2 Dw U B2 Uw' B2 D2 Uw2 Bw' F' U2 L2 Uw2 Fw' Dw' B' L Uw Fw' Lw2 Bw' Fw' Dw2 R' B2 Fw' F2 Rw Bw2 Fw' D2 Dw2 L Dw
*3. *Bw2 Fw Uw' Bw2 Lw' R2 Fw Dw2 R2 Dw2 F' R Bw L2 F2 Lw Dw F' D2 U L Bw F2 Lw' Uw2 U B2 Bw' Fw' Dw2 Uw L' Lw2 Rw2 Bw Rw Bw L Bw2 Rw' Bw2 Fw2 Uw2 L B' Fw' F2 Dw2 L' Lw2 D Bw U' Fw Rw' Fw Uw2 Rw2 U Rw
*4. *B' Uw Bw' L' D' B R2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 Rw2 Dw U2 L2 Lw B2 Bw D' B Dw Fw F2 U' L2 Lw' Uw' Lw' B Bw2 F Lw2 D2 Rw' Bw' U2 Lw' F2 L' Dw' Bw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 Fw Rw2 Uw2 B Bw' R2 B Fw' U' L2 D2 B Fw2 R2 Fw' L R
*5. *U2 B2 Bw2 F L' U' L2 F Dw2 B U L Uw' F2 R' Bw R2 Bw2 Dw Rw2 Fw' L2 Dw R' Uw' F' D Dw2 Rw2 B2 F' Rw' Bw2 F L' Dw Bw Dw Lw2 F' Lw2 B Dw' B Bw' Lw2 Rw' R' U2 Rw' Bw2 F Uw U2 L Lw Rw B2 Lw2 F2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B' 3R2 B' U 2F2 U' 3F' 2L' U 2R' R2 2D2 L' 2R 2U2 L' 2R 2B' 2D2 3R2 U2 2F' 3R' R 2B2 2F R B' D 2D2 2U' 2B F2 U' B 2B2 F' 2L2 3R 2R' U2 3R2 2D' L 3U' F2 2L 2D L B 3F' D2 2D2 U F2 U 2F' D 3U2 U L2 3R' 3F 2U2 2L 2R2 2U 2R' D2 B' F2 3R R' 2B2 3F' L2 3U U2 F L'
*2. *2R2 2B F L 2B2 D F2 3U B2 2F2 F' 2D' 3U 2B' 2L B2 F2 2D F2 3U' L2 2F D2 3F2 2L R' 2B' 3R2 2R2 2B' F L 2R2 B' L 2D 2U 2B 2F L D2 3R' 2R R2 2B' 2R2 F 3R 2R' U' 2R2 F 2R' U2 R2 3U' 3F 2F L2 2B2 2L' U B2 2F2 U 2L2 R' B 3F F 3R2 B 2L 2F2 L 2F' D' 3U F' R2
*3. *3F2 2F F' 2D' 2L' 2F' 3U' B' D' 2D U L U 2L' 2D 2B' 2U' B2 2D' B2 L' 2D F 2L' 2U U2 2B 3R 2U' 2B' 2F F' 3U' L' F' 2U' R2 D2 3F2 2F' F' 2U2 B' F 3R 2B 3F2 2R' 3U2 2F2 U2 B2 2F2 2L' 2R 2D2 R 2D2 U' 2L2 B' 2B2 3U2 L' 3R 2U' 2L R 3U 3F2 2L' 3F' 2F2 2U' B 2B' 2F2 2R 3U' B'
*4. *2U F 2L2 F 3R' F2 L 2L2 2D R' B2 3F' L 3R 3U2 B' R' U' L2 3F' 2F 3R 2D 3U 3F2 L2 B R' D' B2 2U' 2R D2 3F' L R2 2B 2F L' D2 2U2 2R2 R U' B L 2L2 3R2 R' D U' 2L 2D' L2 B' 2B R2 D' 3F 2F 2L2 2B2 3F 2F 3U 2L' 2D U B2 D2 3F' 2F' 3R2 2R 2F' U2 2R' 2F' 2D' L'
*5. *2U 2L2 F2 2R R 2U F R 2F F2 2R B' 2B' F2 D R2 F2 D' 2R' D' F' 2D 2B' 2F F' 2D2 B' 3F L2 R D2 3R' 2D' 2F 2U2 2L' 2R2 2F2 F 2L' D L' B' 3F' 2R 2U2 B2 3F2 2F' U' 2B2 3F2 3U' 3F U' 2F 3U' 2U' U' 2L' 2R' D' L2 2L2 2R2 B2 3F' F2 2U' F' L 2L' 2F' 2R' 3U 2F2 R D 2B 2R

*7x7x7*
*1. *2D' 2B 2L R2 2D' 2R' D' R2 D 3U' L' U L2 D L' 2L2 3R2 2R2 3F L2 R2 B 2U' 3L' 2D 3D' 2U' B2 F 2L' 3U2 L B' 2D2 3L B' 3B' 3R' 3U2 2U2 R D' U2 2L' 3F2 L2 3R2 B' 3B 3D 2F' 2D 3D 2U 3F2 2D B2 2B 3L2 R' 2F' L2 3R2 3F R' 3F' F 3D L2 2R2 F' 2U2 2B' 3D 2U U2 3F 2F U' L2 2L B2 3B 3F 3D2 3L' R 3U2 2U2 U2 B 3B' F 2U 3F 3U' 3F2 F 2D 2U'
*2. *3D 2U 2F L2 2L 3L2 D 2L 3B 2U 3R2 U' B' 2R2 3F2 D 3D2 3U2 U2 3F 2D2 B' 2F 3L' D' L' 3F D' 2U' B' U L 2R' D' 3D 3B' D' R' 2F' R B2 2B 2U F' 2R2 3B2 2F2 L' 3R2 R 3B' 2L2 2U' B' 3B 2F2 F L 2F2 L 2U 2F2 3R 2R' B2 2B' 2F 3D' 3U2 U 2B 2D 3U2 2B 3B' 3F2 2L F' 2D' 3D R2 F U2 2B 3L2 2R2 2U2 3L B2 2F2 F' 2U' 2F2 D' 2U' 3L' 2R2 2D2 2U U'
*3. *2R2 F 3L U2 B2 R2 B 3D 2U 3L2 3B L' B' 3B 3R' 2F2 L 2L2 3L2 R 3D 3B' D U 2L R' 2U 3F2 3U2 R' 2D' 3U 3R' U' 2F2 3U 2U2 F2 3L 2B 3B2 L 2D 3D2 U' F2 2D' R' D B' R' 2B 2R' 3B2 3F' 3R2 D2 2L 3R2 2F2 L' 2L 2R 2D 3D' 2U' R 2B' 3U2 2U 2L 2B2 2R2 2U 2F2 2U' L2 2D2 2B 3L' 3B' 2R2 2F 2L2 D2 3D' U2 2B' F' 2U' U' L' 3R2 2B 3B' 3F2 U2 L' 3B' 3D'
*4. *R 3F' D 3D2 2U' B' 3L2 2D U' B2 L' 2F 3L' 3R D2 R' U 2B' 3U2 3R' R' 3U2 2L2 3F2 2L 3D2 3F2 F2 3U2 2R 3B2 3L' 2U 2F2 2U2 3B L' 3U2 2F F 2L R2 2D F' 3U 2L B' 2F F D 2R2 3B 2F' U2 2F' D' 2R' 3F' 3D2 2R' B2 3B2 2R D2 L2 3B' F2 L2 3R 2D' F2 2D2 3D' 3R' 2B' F2 2D' B R 3B2 2R' 3D2 3U2 B' F2 3U 3B F' 3L R' B2 F' 3L' 3F2 3L' 3F 2D2 B2 3B 2D
*5. *2F2 L2 2L' 3R2 2R R2 2F' R D' 2L' 3D U2 B D2 3D2 U2 2B' F 3L' F 3U F 3L2 R2 2F2 2R' R 2B2 2L' 3L 3U U' 3B2 3F2 2D 2B2 L' 3L' R2 D2 3D' 3B 3D' 2U2 3B' 2D2 F2 3L D 3D 3U 3L' 3U L2 3U2 L 3R B' 3U U' B' 3B 3F' F' 2U2 2F 3L 3B 3F' D 3L U' 2B2 R' D 3R' 2F 2U' 3L2 2F' 2R 2D2 2L 3B' F D2 3R 3F U B 3F 2U' L2 F' 3U' L 3R' 3D' 3B' 3L'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R U2 R' U2 F' R U R2
*2. *F' U' F2 R2 U' F U2 F2 R2 U'
*3. *R F' R F' U R2 U2 F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 B' L' U B U2 L' R' D2 F L2 R U F2 L B2 F U'
*2. *B2 U' R2 B' L R' B2 L F2 U' R F2 R2 D F' L' D' R'
*3. *D R' F2 U L' R2 F' R' U2 B2 F' R2 F' U2 R B2 F R2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L R' D Rw' F Rw' D' B R B Fw' U' B2 D2 L' D Fw L2 D' U2 Rw2 B' L' D' L2 D U2 L2 F' D' R2 B' L Rw2 R' B2 L D Fw F'
*2. *Rw2 B' Fw F' L D2 L D' U Rw2 D' Fw2 F L R2 F2 U2 Fw L Rw' R D2 L Rw R' Uw R' Uw2 Rw' D' Uw2 Rw' R F L Uw2 L' Rw Uw' L2
*3. *L2 Rw' R Uw2 Rw Uw2 U' B' F' D' R' B Rw2 D2 Rw2 B Fw2 F' U2 B2 L2 B2 R B' Fw' F2 Uw2 U' Rw' R Uw' U' Fw2 U B2 Uw2 U F' D2 Rw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D2 Uw Rw2 Uw Lw R' Fw Rw Fw' R2 Uw' U2 B' D2 Dw' Uw' U2 L' B2 D2 Lw2 Bw' D' B Bw2 Fw2 D Rw Fw' F' Uw U2 Lw Uw Bw' Fw' F' Dw' B' Dw' U L' Rw' Dw' Fw2 Lw2 Rw' R Dw B' L' B2 Bw Fw2 Uw' F' D2 R2 Uw'
*2. *D Fw' Lw2 R Bw Fw2 F Rw2 Bw' D B' Uw' Bw' R' Dw' R U' B' R' U2 Fw D B' L2 Dw2 B2 Bw2 Lw2 F U Rw' Bw' R2 Bw Lw Uw' Fw Uw Bw2 Fw Dw U2 R2 Dw Rw Fw U' Bw' D' U2 Lw U L2 Dw' U2 Lw2 Rw Uw2 B Dw
*3. *Dw Uw B Lw U' L' F' R Uw2 L2 Uw2 R2 F' Lw2 Fw Lw Dw U Bw' D2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw U2 F' Lw B' L' Dw2 Lw D Fw' Dw' F2 Uw2 Lw2 B2 R2 Fw' F2 Rw Uw2 L' R' Bw L' Uw2 U2 Lw Uw2 Fw' Dw F D' Dw' Uw2 U' Rw2 B Bw

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R' B R U B U F U' F2 D R F2 U' L R' D' U2
*2. *D L' U2 L' B2 U2 R' D' R D B2 D2 L2 F U' B
*3. *L2 U' F2 U L' F' U' B D2 U F2 R2 U' L D2 B2 U' F
*4. *B2 D' L2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 F U L U2 F2 R F' U2 R D2 R2
*5. *F R U2 R U' R' D' B2 F' D2 R' D L' F' R2 B2 L2
*6. *B L B F' R2 D R' U F R2 U' B U R2 D' B2 D2 U2
*7. *B R F2 L' B D2 F2 L2 U' B' L2 D2 U B D' L2 B2 F'
*8. *F R D L' B2 F U2 L2 R2 F' D' R B' L' F U' B R'
*9. *U L2 F D R F2 U2 R D2 R' D2 B2 R D2 F L' F2
*10. *U2 B' U R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 U' R U R F' U2 L D'
*11. *U' L' R' B U B2 D F2 L2 R F2 L2 D L R U B U'
*12. *D R2 B' L' F2 L F R' F U' L R' D' U2 F2 R F2 U
*13. *F' L' U2 L2 F' L' B' D2 B2 D' U2 F D U L' B2 D'
*14. *F L2 D' U R B' U' B L' B L U R' D F' D2 F' U'
*15. *U B' L B' D L D2 B' R' B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R' U2 B R

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 U2 B D2 F2 U' F2 L B R F2 L D2 R2 F' R F2
*2. *U' B' U2 B2 F' U F' U R D2 U R' B2 L D L D R
*3. *R2 D2 U F R D' L R' D' F2 L B R' F' D L' U F
*4. *D L2 R2 U' L' U F U' L' R' D2 F2 U' F' L B D'
*5. *D2 F R D L2 U L' R F' L2 F' U R' B2 R F D' U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L D2 R B U B2 D R F' R U2 B R' B' D U2 B2
*2. *D2 L' R F' D' F L' F D' L2 D2 R D2 F' U R B' R'
*3. *B R U' R' U2 L2 R F2 R' D R2 F2 U' L B L R2 U'
*4. *R F' L' B L2 B L2 R2 F' D U' F' U' L' R' D L' U'
*5. *D' U L2 U' B2 F2 L' D U R F U' L2 F2 D' U' R' U F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U F' L2 B R2 B' R2 F2 L2 R' D R U' B U R2 F U'
*2. *B' D B F L U2 F' U2 L U L2 R' U L2 B' R2 U2
*3. *F D F2 R U2 F' R' D2 B R2 B2 L B' R B2 D' F2
*4. *U' L2 D' R2 U2 L' U B L' R' B2 L D U' F L B' L2
*5. *L2 U B2 D L2 D2 B' U' F' L' D B U' R' B' L' D2 B L2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U2 B U2 L' B' F' U' L F' L' B' F2 L' R' F' R' U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' F2 R' U R U' F U' R2
*3. *D' L2 R2 F2 U L B2 D2 F' L' B' D U' F2 R B R U2 R
*4. *Fw L2 Rw R2 Fw Rw D U2 F2 U R2 Uw' B2 F' Rw2 F Rw Uw B' U' L2 Fw Rw2 F Uw2 B Fw' Rw2 R2 B' R' Fw2 Rw2 Fw U' Rw' B' Fw' U2 R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' U2 R F2 R U R' U R'
*3. *F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 F R' U' B2 L' D2 L' R
*4. *Fw L' Rw2 B' Fw' L' Fw2 R F2 U' F' R Fw2 Uw' F R2 D' R2 U' Fw' Uw2 B' Fw F' Uw2 U L B2 D U Rw F2 D2 B2 D L Rw' R2 Uw' U2
*5. *R Fw2 Lw2 D Uw Rw Bw' U Rw2 Dw' Uw' Rw2 Bw2 Rw' Fw' U' L' D' F L' F L Bw2 D R U2 Rw' Bw' L2 U' B2 L' Uw Lw2 Fw' F' Lw' Bw Fw' D Bw' Dw' Lw Rw2 Dw Uw U2 Bw' R' Dw' Rw' R' Bw2 Uw2 B2 L B2 Bw L' U

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=6 / dUdU u=-5,d=-1 / ddUU u=-2,d=6 / UdUd u=2,d=5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=5 / dUUd
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=3 / dUdU u=5,d=0 / ddUU u=4,d=-5 / UdUd u=-3,d=-1 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=2 / UUUd
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=3 / dUdU u=-3,d=2 / ddUU u=-1,d=5 / UdUd u=6,d=2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=0 / dUdU
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=-1 / dUdU u=2,d=4 / ddUU u=-4,d=-4 / UdUd u=0,d=1 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=5 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=-5 / dUdU u=-2,d=-4 / ddUU u=3,d=2 / UdUd u=1,d=-1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-5 / dUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L B' L U' L U R B
*2. *U L' U R U L B' L l b'
*3. *U' R U' L' R' L' U l' r
*4. *U B' U L' B' R' B' L' l r' b'
*5. *L B' U' L B L' U' r b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,6) (6,6) (0,4) (-3,5) (-3,0) (-1,0) (4,1) (5,2) (6,3) (0,1) (6,0) (3,0) (-4,0) (6,0) (-1,0) (-4,2) (-2,0)
*2. *(0,-4) (0,4) (-3,3) (6,0) (-3,2) (2,2) (0,2) (0,4) (-5,4) (6,0) (4,0) (-3,0) (-4,2) (-2,2) (6,4) (0,2) (6,0) (0,0)
*3. *(-3,2) (0,1) (0,3) (0,3) (6,0) (-3,3) (-3,0) (0,4) (5,2) (-5,4) (0,2) (0,2) (6,4) (2,5) (0,2) (-4,0) (3,4) (0,0)
*4. *(4,5) (0,6) (6,0) (-2,3) (-3,2) (3,3) (0,5) (2,4) (-2,0) (4,4) (0,2) (6,1) (-3,0) (-4,0) (4,1) (3,4) (0,0)
*5. *(0,5) (-2,4) (0,5) (3,3) (2,3) (0,4) (-4,4) (2,0) (0,4) (-2,0) (0,4) (-4,2) (-2,4) (-2,2) (0,2) (2,2)


----------



## joey (May 26, 2010)

sup

*2x2:* (2.54), 3.49, (4.43), 3.44, 2.71 -> 3.21
Good. I don't know why Cornelius found these "hard", most of them were pretty easy for me.


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 26, 2010)

2x2: 2.85, 2.94, 3.32, 2.62, 2.47 = 2.80
3x3: 10.00, 10.68, 13.34, 9.53, 11.00 = 10.56
4x4: 51.68, 50.33, 51.12, 52.27, 48.96 = 51.04
5x5: 1:31.48, 1:31.95, 1:32.19, 1:35.53, 1:37.68 = 1:33.22
6x6: 3:03.98, 2:59.79, 3:09.46, 2:54.71, 2:56.35 = 3:00.04
7x7: 4:55.62, 4:59.73, 5:07.51, 5:04.32, 4:57.44 = 5:00.50
2x2 BLD: 25.92, DNF(22.01), 4.64 = 4.64 - lol2x2bld 
3x3 BLD: 1:15.69, DNF(1:58.84), 1:28.47 = 1:15.69
4x4 BLD: DNF (10:21), DNS, DNS
Multi BLD: 0/2 6:16 -  went for speed :/
3x3 OH: 19.54, 15.32, 22.00, 20.30, 22.31 = 20.61
3x3 WF: 2:02.02, 2:21.57, 2:13.46, 2:11.69, 2:35.96 = 2:15.57
3x3 MTS: 1:04.56, 1:08.21, 1:06.88, 1:02.44, 58.78 = 1:04.63
2-4 relay: 1:11.67
2-5 relay: 2:37.00
Magic: 1.35, 1.37, 1.28, 1.32, 1.56 = 1.35
Master Magic: 3.55, 3.41, 3.75, 3.26, 3.51 = 3.49
Clock: 12.81, 12.24, 11.84, 8.85, 11.58 = 11.89 - 
Megaminx: 1:02.63, 1:01.97, 1:02.80, 54.89, 1:00.24 = 1:01.61
Pyraminx: 3.62, 3.73, 6.56, 4.90, 6.17 = 4.93
Square-1: 18.18, 13.86, 19.00, 20.89, 15.72 = 17.63

FMC: DNF

Couldn't find a solution under 40 in quite a while, so I stopped


----------



## Evan Liu (May 26, 2010)

*2x2:* (7.73) 5.92 5.97 5.55 (5.27) => 5.81

*3x3:* (20.69) 19.25 20.30 19.69 (17.79) => 19.75

*4x4:* 1:25.76 (DNF) 1:25.63 (1:17.03) 1:22.10 => 1:24.50

*5x5:* (3:26.60) (2:37.49) 3:01.03 3:07.46 3:09.87 => 3:06.12

Comment: PB Single 

*2x2 BLD:* DNF DNF 24.78 => 24.78

*3x3 OH:* 38.01 35.45 (39.03) (32.77) 36.66 => 36.71

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:54.51

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:51.10

*Magic:* 1.45 (1.68) (1.14) 1.26 1.24 => 1.32

*Master Magic:* 4.27 (3.68) (4.58) 3.83 4.38 => 4.16

*Pyraminx:* (12.59) (20.31) 14.19 15.56 13.75 => 14.50


----------



## mande (May 26, 2010)

3x3: (17.81), (32.67), 18.11, 20.08, 23.34= 20.51
Comment: Bad

3x3 FMC: 33 moves
Solution: R2 U L F U F L F' L' F' U' F U F' U' F' D R D2 F2 R' L U2 L' D L U2 L' D2 R' B U' F'



Spoiler



This time, I kept using NISS, whenever I got stuck. It was useful...but I had very less time to look for insertions.

On scramble, U L creates a 2x2x1 block and a CE pair also.
Switch to inverse scramble with premoves L' U'
2x2x3: F U B' R D R D
Switch to scramble with premoves D' R' D' R' B U' F'
2x2x3 (without disturbing a CE pair): R2 U L
Switch to inverse scramble with premoves L' U' R2
2x2x3: F U B' R D R (D)
F2L: (D') F2 (D) (D) R' D' F U F U' F' U F (U')
Leave 3 corners: (U) L F L' F' U' F'
Invert solution till here:
R2 U L F U F L F' L' F' U' F U F' U' F' D R D2 F2 R' ([email protected]#) D' R' B U' F'
Insert L U2 L' D L U2 L' D' at ([email protected]#) to cancel 1 move.
Total = 33 moves.


Comment: Very nice, 3rd time in the last 4 weeks I've got sub 35 I think.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 26, 2010)

*3x3x3: * 26.08, 24.83, 22.41, (28.95), (20.11) == *24.44*
*3x3 OH: * 40.41, 38.14, (35.06), (DNF(29.78)(pop, lost cube in computer cables)), 50.27 == *42.94 *
*2x2:* 12.46, 10.43, 12.53, (13.54), (9.39) == *11.81*


----------



## coinman (May 26, 2010)

3x3x3. 32.34, 23.58, 24.71, (34.75), (19.97) = 26.88
Uneven times  But a good sub 20 non lucky single.

Fewest moves. 
X-Cross: X2 D L R F’ L F2 B 7 
Trippel X-cross D F B’ D B2 D’ B2 D’ L’ D L’ B L2 F’ 14
Last pair: X2 U’ R’ U’ R U’ B U (B’) 7
OLL: B2 R B R’ U’ R’ U R 8
PLL: U2 R2 u’ R U’ R U R’ u R2 B U’ B’ 13 = 49 moves. 

I newer practice fewest moves but sins I got a 42 on my first try ever (and this was in a competition!) I found it to be quit interesting. I had a decent start on this solve but the rest was crap. I did this in just one strait try.


----------



## Laura O (May 26, 2010)

*2x2*: 8.91, 10.80	, (13.63), 12.65, (7.86)	= 10.79
*3x3*: 29.44, 32.98, 26.89, 29.78, 26.53 = 28.70
*4x4*: (1:49.61), (2:19.94), 1:56.61, 1:58.70, 2:13.94 = 2:03.08
*5x5*: 3:55.59, (4:17.03), 3:57.64, (3:33.20), 3:33.82 = 3:49.02
*Clock*: (9.75), (8.27), 8.38, 9.31, 9.66 = 9.12
*Magic*: 1.81, (1.78), (2.00), 1.81, 1.97 = 1.86
*Master Magic*: (4.08), 4.46, (7.66), 5.97, 4.28 = 4.90
*Pyraminx*: (9.57), (11.57), 10.75, 10.66, 10.48 = 10.36
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: 2:45.93
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 6:31.70


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (May 27, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 29.70, 32.65, (26.68), (49.03), 32.69 = 31.68

*4x4x4*: 2:52.46, (2:39.18), (4:00.99), 2:41.73, 3:10.26 = 2:54.82




Not bad. Not good, but not bad either.


----------



## janelle (May 27, 2010)

*2x2x2*
(6.96), (10.71), 9.95, 8.13, 7.59
Average of 5: *8.56*
Pretty good since I don't really practice much xD

*3x3x3*
(27.25), 22.27, 25.53, (22.13), 22.83
Average of 5: *23.54*
Really good for me 

*3x3x3 OH*
55.47, 49.64, (56.12), 55.34, (48.88)
Average of 5: *53.48*
Woot! Extremely nice avg 

*Pyraminx*
12.06, (11.22), 14.40, (17.85), 13.89
Average of 5: *13.45*
Dang. I need to start practicing this again.

*Square-1*
1:49.29, (1:28.57), 2:03.19, (2:49.88), 1:46.45
Average of 5: *1:52.98*
First entry for sq1  Pretty good since I just learned today. I'm hoping to get better.


----------



## Cride5 (May 27, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.28, (7.70), (4.55), 7.55, 7.69 => *6.84*
Better this time 

*3x3:* 19.87, (18.13), 21.98, 18.27, (22.62) => *20.04*
Grrr, sup-20

*2x2 BLD:* DNF [2:17.08], DNF [2:26.23], 2:35.62 => *2:35.62*
Seem to be getting worse at 2x2 BLD 

*3x3 BLD:* 12:31.02, 15:15.72, 10:01.91 => *10:01.91*
Weird edge memo, but another success 
Might try improving on it later in the week...
EDIT: Yay, another success, see if I can make it 3/3...
EDIT2: I can't believe it. Success again!! And a new PB!!!

*3x3 FMC: 32 moves* 
Solution: U F R2 F' L F R2 F' R B U B L' U L U' L2 B' L U F U' L' U' B U2 B' U R' U' R U2

Explanation:


Spoiler



F2L-1+pairs: U L . R B U B L' U L U' L2 B' L U F U' L' (17)
3 corners: U' B U2 B' U R' U' R U2 (9/26)
Insert at . : L' F R2 F' L F R2 F' (8/34)
2 moves cancel
Nice scramble this week. Lots of easy pairs!


----------



## lilkdub503 (May 27, 2010)

*3x3 OH:* 52.12, 44.99, (57.20), 54.12, (44.93) = 50.41


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 27, 2010)

2x2: 7.55+, 6.57, 5.74, 7.74, 5.21 = 6.62
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! this is so annoying, my normal average is about 4.5
3x3: 19.70, 16.21, 15.62, 18.05, 17.31 = 17.19
4x4: 1:30.33, 1:27.69, 1:37.05, DNF(1:50.25), 1:33.34 = 1:33.57 shite average, shite cube
5x5: 2:14.79, 2:24.50, 2:23.44, 2:23.06, 2:25.63 = 2:23.67
6x6: 
Megaminx: 2:04.49, 2:27.37, 1:58.20, 1:46.83, 1:56.21 = 1:59.63 V bad
Clock: 26.86, 26.58, 23.58, 20.87, 26.27 = 25.48
Master Magic: 3.06, 2.56, 2.47, 2.63, 2.43 = 2.55!!!!!!!!!!!!   
Magic:
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 45.30 Wow tough scrambles I was lucky to get this!!
3x3 OH: 48.69, 48.27, 50.07, 45.46, 44.17 = 47.47
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:13.66
Square-1: 40.36, 51.24, 1:02.30, 41.06, 29.79 = 44.22 I was hoping for a bit better but oh well, nice single
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:42.78 Lol at the 2x2 scramble


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 27, 2010)

3x3: 10.82, 11.59, (14.09), 12.99, (9.82) = 11.80 Same time as my NR 
2x2: 5.04, 3.41, 3.95, (5.12), (2.50) = 4.13 so hard scrambles.
4x4: 56.72, 57.15, (54.53), 57.11, (59.50) = 56.99 SD = 0.19 =D
OH: 27.33, (56.00), 28.97, (24.52), 27.46 = 27.92 :fp
Magic: (DNF), (1.27), 2.81, 2.03, 2.40 = 2.41 :fp
Pyra: 8.18, 12.81, 12.40, (8.09), (DNF) = 11.13 :fp
2x2 BLD: 23.84, 24.90, DNF = 23.84 Pretty nice
3x3 BLD: DNF (59.30), DNF (1:42), DNF (1:4x) = DNF DAMMIT! :fp
7x7: 5:34.11, 6:46.34, 5:53.08, 6:51.53, 5:31.50 = 6:04.51 :fp:fp:fp:fp I average sub-5:30.
5x5: (DNF), 1:37.61, (1:31.61), 1:47.91, 1:48.80 = 1:44.77 My new single PB  Also a good avg.
2-5 relay: 3:20.38
2-4 relay: 1:19.77


----------



## The Rubik Mai (May 27, 2010)

2x2:4.13,3.91,6.03,4.84,3.68 = *4.29*
3x3:14.72,10.59,14.86,10.75,11.66 = *12.37*
4x4:50.43,1:17.84,57.16,1:09.78,59.46 = *1:02.13*
5x5:1:55.63,1:48.81,1:53.66,1:36.19,DNF = *1:52.70*
2x2 BLD: DNF,1:09.05,20.00 = *20.00*
3x3 OH:24.65,26.19,20.61,27.00,26.91 = *25.92*
2-4 relay: *1:18.34*
2-5 relay: *3:07.68*
Magic:0.93,0.97,0.96,1.02,1.02 = *0.98*
Master Magic:4.59,3.25,3.50,3.13,2.69 = *3.29*
Pyraminx:7.93,8.22,9.75,8.00,8.28 = *8.17*
Square-1: 1:01.68,40.58,52.25,57.03,30.43 = *49.95*

I don't pratice anything.


----------



## bamboocha (May 27, 2010)

*2x2: *(5.99) 6.97 (8.44) 8.23 6.39 = 7.20
Comments: My worst 2x2 avg for ages...


----------



## jave (May 27, 2010)

2x2x2: 9.44, 8.19, 11.41, 9.11, 7.90
3x3x3: 26.90, 29.35+, 35.38, 22.15, 25.59
4x4x4: 1:40.18, DNF, 1:52.59, 1:59.88, 1:55.78
5x5x5: 3:35.03, 3:29.38, 3:49.93, 3:39.91, 3:28.78
3x3x3 OH: 45.27, 1:05.88, 50.65, 46.69, 59.58
3x3x3 MTS: 2:10.31, 2:32.15, 3:15.71, 4:28.30, 2:13.46
2-3-4 Relay: 2:41.30
2-3-4-5 Relay: 6:37.27
Magic: 1.90, 4.33, 2.59, 3.56, 2.30
Pyraminx: 15.03, 18.65, 18.43, 11.56, 10.55
Sq-1: 1:48.31, 1:11.19, 1:18.41, 1:22.18, 1:23.22

Comments:
I <3 2x2x2 this week.
Argh, I didn't notice the PLL parity in the 2nd solve. And it was a PB of 1:15.  Sadface. After that DNF, I lost my focus, and sucky times followed.
Pretty satisfied with my OH.
I failed Magic. And my brother broke one string.
Hooray for Sq-1 too.


----------



## sz35 (May 27, 2010)

OK,This is wierd, for some reason it posted "SAVED" twice.My solves are in the next post


----------



## sz35 (May 27, 2010)

*2x2* 6.78,5.78,(7.27),5.84,(5.09) = *6.13* Not Bad!
*3x3* 17.22,17.06,(24.39),(16.21),16.69 = *16.99* AWFUL!!!!!!!:fp:confused:
*4x4* 1:05.96,(1:10.59),1:02.71,(58.69),1:06.40 = *1:05.02* Good 
*5x5 * 1:55.88,(2:08.64),1:58.57,1:54.53,(1:53.16) = *1:56.33* Bad 
*OH* (40.28),34.33,31.96,31.56,(31.56) = *32.62* OK
*2BLD* 56.56,49.58,56.88 = *49.58* Best is not very good,but I succeeded in all of them!
*3BLD* DNF,DNF,3:16.02 = *3:16.02*  Awesome!
*234 Relay* *1:38.88* Very Bad 4x4!!!  
*2345 Relay* *3:06.52* WOW O.O PB by 15 secs: sub- 1:45 5x5 and ~1:00 4x4  
*FMC* *42 moves* 
Scramble: R' U2 B U2 L' B' F' U' L F' L' B' F2 L' R' F' R' U'
Solution: U L R' B2 L B' U' B U2 B' U R D R' D' R F' R' F' R2 D R D2 L D F D' L' D L F' L F' D' U L2 U' D F' L2 F2 U


Spoiler



(Pre: U)
2x2x2: U L R' B2 L B'
2x2x3: U' B U2 B' U
F2L: R D R' D' R F' R' F' R2 D R D'
OLL: D' L D F D' L' D L F' L'
PLL: L2 F' D' U L2 U' D F' L2 F2
Undo premove: U


----------



## Lumej (May 27, 2010)

*3x3oh:* (45.70), (1:07.75), 57.05, 55.12, 1:02.64 = 58.27
*3x3wf:* (DNF), 3:59.32, 4:04.61, 4:31.27, (3:23.00) = 4:11.73
_First one: I gave up after 12 min and the third pop and took an other cube; last one: PB =)_
*MTS:* 1:36.37, 1:38.82, 1:45.24, (1:52.02), (1:25.87) = 1:40.14
*2x2:* 7.69, (11.65), 9.73, 10.10, (6.65) = 9.17
*magic:* (2.59), 2.44, (1.91), 2.09, 1.96 = 2.16
*7x7:* (11:58.99), 12:40.99, 12:01.99, (13:25.50), 12:49.83 = 12:30.94
*5x5:* (3:09.99), 3:30.76, 3:57.52, (4:03.78), 3:19.33 = 3:35.87
*4x4:* 2:13.96, (1:49.53), 2:07.10, (2:38.60), 2:10.83 = 2:10.63
*234:* 3:20.07
*2345:* 5:50.08
*clock:* (32.38), 1:07.69, 37.43, 57.16, (DNF) = 54.09
*3x3:* (28.02), (16.42), 23.00, 25.03, 20.53 = 22.85
*2x2bld:* 1:35.17, 2:41.06, 1:38.18 = 1:35.17
*Megaminx:* 3:48.19, 3:40.41, (3:55.18), 3:41.63, (3:28.25) = 3:43.41
*Sq-1:* (3:01.95), (1:22.90), 1:48.54, 2:04.82, 1:29.47 = 1:47.61
*3x3bld:* DNF, DNF, 7:46.48 = 7:46.48
*multibld:* 0/2 (27:20.36)
I don't know how to write down multibld results, is this enough or do I need to add the points? If so, Is -2 points right? And -2 would be a DNF, right?
_This was my first try ever. I got pretty confused with corners visual memo, I guess when I try this again, I need a new memo system._


----------



## Stini (May 27, 2010)

*FMC: 30 HTM*

Solution: U L D' R2 B2 L B' U2 R F R' U F U' R' F' U F U' F' R' U F2 U' F' U F' U' F2 U

Pre-move U

2x2x3: U L D' R2 B2 L B' U2
F2L: R F R' U F U' R' F' R'
LL-1: R U F U' F' R' (2 moves cancelled)
LL-2: U F2 U' F' U F' U' F2


----------



## Isbit (May 27, 2010)

*3x3 BLD:* DNF [1:46.55], DNF [2:18.08], 1:44.24 = *1:44.24*
I was almost chocked that I actually solved that one, as I had a bad cube, and on top of that shot to the wrong place and sat for a couple of seconds just shooting the piece back and forth, not knowing wether it was solved or not. My memo wasn't that great either, something like 35-38 seconds I think.
*4x4 BLD:* DNF (13:01), DNF (11:15 (4:50))
During the first solve I did a U2 somewhere, thus ending up with a lot of unsolved edges. On the second one I must've done an L' somewhere.
*Multi: 2/4 16:46* [6:40]
Decided to do a small one today. Good memo, but a huuuge recall delay. Thought I'd gotten 3/4, turned out I missed another one as well.


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 27, 2010)

*2x2x2: *8.49, (6.80), (8.58), 7.04, 7.85 = 7.79
*3x3x3: *(21.75), 21.59, 17.99, 19.75, (14.96) = 19.78 {14.96 Full step fast F2L}
*4x4x4: *
*5x5x5: * 
*6x6x6: *
*7x7x7: *
*2x2x2 BLD: *
*3x3x3 BLD: *
*3x3x3 OH: *
*Megaminx: *
*2x2+3x3+4x4: *
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5: *
*Magic: *(4.56), 4.18, (3.38), 3.51, 3.71 = 3.80


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 27, 2010)

*Magic* : 1.92, 1.81, (2.02), 1.84, (1.80) = 1.86
I haven't practiced Magic at all 

*2x2* : 4.75, 4.73, (6.28), 5.56, (3.84) = 5.01
No warmup 

*3x3 *: 12.80, (14.88), 13.20, 12.70, (11.70) = 12.90
Again no warmup..

*Megaminx* : (1:42.47), (1:31.07), 1:31.56, 1:34.27, 1:31.71 = 1:32.51
Eugh, I've been doing nothing but 3x3

*Square-1* : 37.08, (26.25), 31.79, (38.12), 32.26 = 33.71

*5x5* : 2:05.38, 2:05.91, (2:15.45), (1:50.85), 2:06.96 = 2:06.08

*4x4* : (1:02.49), 53.08, 49.80, (46.66), 49.83 = 50.90
Triple parity on the first one 

*3x3 OH* : 22.39, 23.83, (21.28), (24.02), 22.51 = 22.91

*3x3 BLD* : 1:17.07, 1:23.96, DNF(1:38.17) = 1:17.07
Lol easy scrambles ;D

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:16.19
OLL parity

*2-3-4-5* Relay : 3:28.28
I finished 2-3-4 at 1:05 :S

*3x3 MTS* : (1:07.49), (1:50.88), 1:13.01, 1:28.89, 1:32.82 = 1:24.91

*3x3 Multi BLD* : 1/2 in 4:30.07
I tried rushing everything, and was off by a few corners

*4x4 BLD* : DNF(11:38.54),DNS,DNS
Was off by a slice of centers, it seems I did an extra r2 during edges :fp


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 27, 2010)

2x2: 3.62, (2.88), 3.18, (4.29), 3.49 = 3.43
4x4: (48.70), 57.38, 1:00.28, (1:08.90), 55.47 = 57.71 lolroflmaoxdhahaimretarded
3x3OH: 23.46, (26.11), 23.67, (17.69), 25.86 = 24.33
Clock: (10.52), (8.40), 9.96, 10.33, 8.96 = 9.75 lol
Pyra: (9.44), (6.19), 7.56, 8.52, 6.65 = 7.58 lol
2x2BLD: 27.27, 32.16, 18.97 = 18.97
Sq1: (26.77), (19.02), 20.30, 22.11, 22.41 = 21.61

Cornelius wanted me to (HE HAS A KNIFE)


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 27, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 2x2: 3.62, (2.88), 3.18, (4.29), 3.49 = 3.43
> 
> Cornelius wanted me to (HE HAS A KNIFE)



RITE IN UR BACK!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 27, 2010)

Ouch! That hurt! Get away from me!

3x3: 11.67, (12.51), 12.31, 11.68, (11.60) = 11.89


----------



## Krag (May 27, 2010)

*Henrik Krag*

*2x2x2:* 9.22, (8.36), (10.68), 9.01, 9.85 *=9.36*

*3x3x3:* 37.52, (38.03), 36.13, (31.36), 37.51 *=37.05*

*4X4X4:* (3:04.28), 3:48.30, 3:39.27, 3:14.12, (3:50.49) *=3:33.90*

*5x5x5:* (7:16.86), 7:00.80, (6:34.15), 6:58.40, 6:36.29 *=6:51.83*

*2-3-4 relay: = 5:39.26*
Bad!!!

*2-3-4-5 relay: = 12:45.14*

*Pyraminx:* (16.89), 25.88, 20.82, (29.46), 19.91 *=22.20*

*Magic:* (2.79), 2.46, 2.73, 2.42, (2.30) *=2.54*


----------



## Baian Liu (May 27, 2010)

*2:* (3.04), 3.41, 5.10, 5.12, (9.86) = 4.54
*3:* (DNF), 16.94, 18.25, 20.63, (16.06) = 18.61
*4:* 1:28.94, (1:50.66), (1:24.41), 1:32.68+, 1:31.67 = 1:31.10
Switched from E-slice edge pairing to M-slice.
*Pyraminx:* 9.75, 10.00, (7.54), 9.64, (13.14) = 9.80


----------



## PeterV (May 28, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 6.44, 7.19, (8.41), (6.34), 7.00 = *6.88 avg.*

3x3x3: 26.80, 26.36, (24.28), (35.66), 26.58 = *26.58 avg.*

Comments: Very consistent for both puzzles! Funny how my 3x3 average is the same as my last solve.


----------



## Edam (May 28, 2010)

*3x3*16.43, (19.44), 18.47, 17.27, (14.38) = *17.39*
*4x4* (1:27.77), (1:02.40), 1:20.69, 1:23.93, 1:22.05 = *1:22.22* _ wat. I have no real consistancy, but almost sub1  _


----------



## cuber952 (May 28, 2010)

2x2
6.77, 3.27, 8.93, 8.77, 7.30 average= 7.00

3x3
18.31, 21.59, 23.77, 21.19, 22.00 average= 21.37

4x4
1:11.52, 1:11.36, 1:32.93, 1:07.97, 1:09.86 average= 1:14.72

5x5
2:10.15, 2:16.83, 2:16.80, 2:26.18, 2:20.00 average= 2:17.99

6x6


7x7


3x3OH
49.72, 46.78, 44.52, 47.55, 34.63 average= 44.64

Square 1
1:16.43, 1:33.53, 59.94, 1:37.88, 49.27 average= 1:15.41

Pyraminx
13.91, 19.21, 14.53, 9.06, 15.15 average= 14.37

megaminx
3:18.15, 3:29.81, 3:17.91, 3:11.59, 2:56.19 average= 3:14.73

2x2+3x3+4x4
1:51.75 

2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5
4:30.36


----------



## Tim Major (May 28, 2010)

*2x2:* 6.71 6.68 7.21 8.09 7.71
_Lmao. Big fail._
*3x3:* 20.40 22.33 21.46 20.28 18.46
_Lmao. Big fail._
*4x4:* 1:47.11 1:58.71 1:43.47 DNF(2:08.88) 1:58.18
_OLL skip, then OP and PP, OP and PP, PP, PLL skip and OP. The DNF had back left slot flipped edge, and I thought there was OLL parity, and my solve was off by a pure OLL parity._
*5x5:* 4:29.83 4:46.50 DNF DNS DNS
_I'll do the rest later if I have time. I had to DNF because dinner was served._
*2x2 BLD:* 57.43 1:06.03 DNS = 57.43
_Very good._
*3x3 BLD:*
*3x3 Multiple BLD:*
*3x3 OH:* 34.53 38.66 49.56 32.11 34.16 = 35.78
_Very good._
*3x3 FMC:*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 Relay:* 2:38.22
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 Relay:*
*Pyraminx:* 8.16 10.86 14.34+ 8.66 9.81
_Lmao. Big Fail._
*Magic:* 2.58 1.96 4.03 5.03 2.09
_Fail. My last flip sucks on this mini magic. The person (jianziboi) who owned this before me averages under 1.20, but he was barely sub 3 with this, because the last flip is ****ed._


----------



## onionhoney (May 28, 2010)

2x2: 2.86, (4.55), (2.18), 2.99, 2.19=2.68 I've gotta learn some CLLs.
3x3: (11.20), 10.14, 10.02, 10.91, （9.98）=10.36 Should have been faster.
OH: 17.97, (24.03), 17.38, (16.78), 18.02=17.79 PLL cases were easy.
4x4:


----------



## MTGjumper (May 28, 2010)

2x2: 3.81, 4.43, 4.53, (4.76), (2.79) = 4.26
3x3: 12.18, (11.85), (15.02), 12.04, 12.81 = 12.34
OH: 25.80, (27.11), 23.57, 26.02, (22.36) = 25.13
4x4:
5x5:
234:
2345:
Sq1:
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 14.88 = 14.88


----------



## xXzaKerXx (May 28, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 24.47, 21.32, (20.45), (28.01), 27.86=24.42 This week's scrambles are awesome 

*3x3x3 One Handed*: (1.07.61), 1.09.86, (1.51.74), 1.16.30, 1.36.32=1.04.36 :fp

*Magic*: 1.54, (2.04), (1.20), DNF, DNF=1.59


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 28, 2010)

Mats B

Slow
*2x2:* 19.42 26.82 17.02 17.28 16.27 = *17.91* not so bad
*3x3:* 87.86 46.77 30.78 57.71 43.53 = *49.34* uneven 
*4x4:* 2:48.40 3:19.74 3:14.58 3:32.02 3:07.75 = * 3:14.02* 8 parities
*5x5:* 6:36.54 7:16.61 7:11.10 6:51.33 5:40.05 = *6:52.99* sub-7 is good
*2-4Rel: 4:10.29* ok
*2-5Rel: 11:34.69 * ok, almost pb

Blind
*2x2BLD:* dnf 42.35 31.73 = *31.73* ok
*3x3BLD:* 1:29.75 dnf dnf = *1:29.75* very good. 
I think it is my third sub 1:30. But the other two were real bad, messed up.
*4x4BLD:* 8:23.15 dnf dnf = *8:23.15* very good too. 
The others were not so bad.
*5x5BLD:* 28:23 dnf 23:58 = *23:58* 
I started with 5-bld with the intention of making all bld solves. (All 2xBLD, 3XBLD, 4XBLD & 5XBLD, I've never managed that).
So the first was supersafe. But the second was off by 3 centers and 3 edges. So the third I went as fast as usual. 
And it was good apart from a very very long memo pause, I guess around three minutes. I had to go through every edge twice !!
Still 2 / 3 is good.

*Multi: 3/8 = DNF* in 58:03. 
Today it did not work at all. Memo took long, and while rehearsing I noticed flipped edges that I had not gotten in memo
the first round. In the end I think I got all memo correct but it took so much time that I was in too much of a hurry to 
execute properly. Four of the five faulty cubes were not even close (one had a pair of flipped edges only). Did not film
so I just bury this try .


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 28, 2010)

Some nice results there Mats


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 28, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Some nice results there Mats



Thanks. At least in the bld department .


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 28, 2010)

2x2: 4.97, 4.96, 3.71, 4.69, 4.44 = 4.70 
Okay. 0.20 SD
3x3: (18.96), 14.63, (10.90), 13.97, 15.34 = 14.65
Cool average. Really great single 
4x4: 1:23.06, 1:27.22, 1:31.77, (1:35.09), (1:14.61) = 1:27.35
Oh, how I love fast improvement 
1:14.61 is a PB. (σ = 3.56) <---- lol.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 28, 2010)

A large SD isn't uncommon for 4x4 (all big cubes) because there is the regular appearance of parity :O


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 28, 2010)

Yeah. Strangely enough, every solve in that average had a parity, except for the sup 1:30's, which were both NP


----------



## Faz (May 29, 2010)

2x2: 2.61, 2.81, 3.66, 3.40, 2.93 = 3.05 
3x3: 9.14, 12.10, 10.36, 6.92, 12.62 = 10.53
Fail with good single.
OH: 16.19, 16.06, 19.73, 22.34, 14.94 = 17.33
2x2BLD: 17.86, DNF(20.36), 5.98 = 5.98


----------



## Neo63 (May 29, 2010)

3x3: 20.15, 13.74, 14.63, 17.42, 16.17 = 16.07
Fail
2x2: 5.15, 4.77, 4.43, 5.11, 4.19 = 4.46
Fail
2x2 BLD: DNF[1:19.69], DNF[1:03.47], DNF[22.03] = DNF
Very disappointing, kinda hard scrambles...
OH: 30.82, 31.54, 27.76, 38.71, 34.67 = 32.34
Fail considering how easy my F2Ls were
Pyraminx: 5.67, 4.19, 7.14, 5.65, 5.96 = 5.76
Nice!
Square-1: 17.91, 15.35, 22.25, 14.89, 14.25 = 16.05
4x4: 1:03.99, 1:09.47, 1:09.41, 1:18.84[O], 1:12.60 = 1:10.49
Terrible considering how easy they were, only one parity 
Magic: 1.02, 1.01, 0.98, 1.05, 1.01 = 1.01
All solves are pb  SUB-1!!
5x5: 2:24.03, 2:21.09, 1:58.67, 2:01.36, 2:41.04 = 2:15.49
Standard deviation fail...so inconsistent


----------



## gavnasty (May 29, 2010)

3x3x3:
Average: 17.88
Times: 17.12, 18.36, (19.09), 18.17, (16.77)

3x3x3 OH: 
Average: 36.15
Times: 34.92, 34.58, (39.16), (33.33), 38.95

3x3x3 Match The Scramble:
Average: 1:27.01
Times: 1:19.84, 1:21.34, (1:19.09), (1:40.94), 1:39.84

5x5x5:
Average: 06:56.39
Times: (7:55.35), 6:03.38, ,7:53.26, 6:52.53, (5:51.25)

Doing an average of 5 for 5x5x5 hurts my everything. I was messing up algorithms all the time.


----------



## ManasijV (May 29, 2010)

4x4: 1:30.71, 1:34.88, 1:26.87, 1:21.10, 1:27.89
3x3 OH: 25.82, 23.82, (27.94), (21.21), 23.82
3x3: 13.90, 12.82, 12.31, 13.94, 12.82
2x2: 4.97, 4.60, 5.31, 4.84, 4.98
2x2 BLD: 24.89, 32.46, 21.95
3x3 BLD: 1:03.44, DNF(1:41.06), DNF(1:12.73)
First and last are very easy. 22 sec memo on the last.
234: 2:01.26


----------



## Edward_Lin (May 29, 2010)

2x2: (3.73), 3.14, (2.70), 3.20, 3.14 = 3.16
3x3: 12.00, (10.31), (16.19), 12.66, 13.16 = 12.60 
2x2 bld: DNF, DNF, 8.41 = 8.41


----------



## joey (May 29, 2010)

I always confusing Edward Lin and Evan Liu


----------



## Anthony (May 29, 2010)

joey said:


> I always confusing Edward Lin and Evan Liu



lolnoob.

I always confuse Edward Lin and Edward Liu.


----------



## joey (May 29, 2010)

That's probably what I meant


----------



## Shortey (May 29, 2010)

Anthony said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > I always confusing Edward Lin and Evan Liu
> ...



Me too.


----------



## James Ludlow (May 29, 2010)

_jamesdealudlow_

*2x2* - 7.53 8.13 10.53 7.09 6.21 = *7.58* _Comment - back to using my old white ES_
*3x3* - 20.36 23.28 21.01 18.08 22.90 = *21.42*
*4x4* - 1.25.21 1.30.07 1.37.57 1.17.70 1.24.15 = *1.26.47*
*2-4 Relay* - *1.57.81*
*Master Magic* - 2.93 2.91 3.58 2.85 2.86 = *2.90* _Comment - would normally have placed me first I guess, but with Mucker's mammoth effort this week..... Also rolled to 2.94 avg12, with the 3.58 counting._
*Magic* - 1.52 1.61 2.36 1.44 1.41 = *1.52*


----------



## Evan Liu (May 30, 2010)

Morten said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



There's also Eduardo Lins


----------



## wsc78 (May 30, 2010)

2x2: (8.00), 6.44, 7.22, (6.00), 7.25 = 6.97 AVG
3x3: 25.13, (20.11), 27.02, 23.94, (27.33) = 25.36 AVG
2+3+4 Relay: 2:44.31


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 30, 2010)

*3x3:* 26.65, 22.35, (32.20), (22.21), 25.17 = *24.72*
Pop on 3rd, i suck.


----------



## Edmund (May 30, 2010)

2x2
4.54
3.75, 4.03, 3.77, 6.25, 5.82
End = fail


----------



## MrMoney (May 31, 2010)

2x2x2
9.12, 9.80, 8.17, 9.41, 4.78 = 8.90
Improvement.

3x3x3
19.58, 18.20, 21.01, 21.30, 23.88 = 20.63
I suck hard. I give up 3x3x3

3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. 2.37.18 DNF
2. 2.25.86 DNF
3. 2.51.58 Solved

Faster solves then earlier. Freestyle method now, so jus testing out random **** as I go along. Did not see optimal solutions on many cornercases (except solve 2). Will focus attention to 3BLD

3x3x3 One Handed
37.72, 51.76, 46.98, 44.18, 46.08 = 45.75


----------



## blakedacuber (May 31, 2010)

first time I've done this in a while but heres my results

3x3:
25.27
24.81
26.31
37.02(messed up f2l nd pll:O)
26.22


5x5:
4:55.31
4:38.86
4:33.40
3:44.05
4:35.93

3x3 oh:
1:01.84
59.71
58.72
57.30
1:04.81

match the scramble3x3:
6:53.94
6:25.56
5:55.84
5:45.78
5:07.38


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 31, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*Clock:* 22.08, 17.22, 17.69, 15.22, 17.06 = *17.32*
Comment: Hey, at least I haven't gotten worse at clock (unlike most of the other puzzles). I occasionally get to practice it, which is why it's still in okay shape.

The BLD events:
*2x2x2 BLD:* 30.46, DNF [19.09], 28.96 = *28.96*
Comment: On the second one, I didn't realize I had parity. 
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [1:53.69], 1:47.91, 1:30.47 = *1:30.47*
Comment: First one had 2 edges flipped. I mismemorized it and had a couple of pieces repeated in my memorization. I almost figured it out, but not quite. Such a pity; it was such an easy scramble.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:05.91 [3:56], 7:20.37 [3:40], 8:08.10 [4:19] = *7:20.37*
Comment: Not bad - I'm happy I got them all. Third one felt super slow; I was pleasantly surprised when it was as fast as it was.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [18:12.02, 9:27], 17:06.58 [9:28], 14:02.08 [14:00.08 + 2 = 14:02.08, 7:37] = *14:02.08*
Comment: The first one was off by 6 + centers - I performed the incorrect algorithm 3 times. It had 8 centers solved, and I tried for a while, but couldn't find a good way to reorient. The second one I reoriented 5->11. The third one I reoriented 6->13. It was +2 because I forgot to do a U at the end after solving my last centrals. Wouldn't it be weird and unsatisfying if someone finally broke Chris's world record with a +2 solve?
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *5/5 = 5 points, 23:15.12* [14:40]
Comment: Wow, I'm happy with that. These scrambles seemed hard and I made a few mistakes along the way - I was really surprised that they were all solved.

And non-BLD events done BLD (I probably again won't have time for really big cubes BLD this week, but I'll add them later if I change my mind):
*Magic:* 21.19, 28.80, 14.93, 21.09, 19.93 = *20.74*
Comment: Done OHITABLD. Still improving!
*Master Magic:* 4.84, 5.61, 4.71, 6.43, 4.68 = *5.05*
*Pyraminx:* 1:03.36, 1:07.71, DNF [54.88], 1:13.03, DNF [1:16.30] = *DNF*
Comment: Third one had 2 edges flipped; last one had 3 edges wrong.


----------



## @uguste (May 31, 2010)

2x2x2 : 6.52, (7.72), 7.57, 6.38, (4.62) = *6.82*
3x3x3 : 15.98, 16.44, (18.99), 17.34, (15.08) = *16.59* Awesome 
4x4x4 : (1:34.67), (1:19.61), 1:25.78, 1:22.69, 1:26.91 = *1:25.15*
5x5x5 : (2:59.62), 3:10.27, (4:01.58), 3:05.70, 3:28.76 = *3:14.91*
pyra : (29.81), 11.31, 16.07, (7.96), 12.94 = *13.44*
magic : (1.47), 2.88, (DNF), 7.24, 4.45 = *4.86* lol fail
3x3 OH : 41.91, (49.71), 42.90, (39.69), 41.40 = *42.07* 
square-1 : (32.05), 32.79, (DNF), 38.85, 33.46 = *35.03*
234 : *1:52.62* 
2345 : *4:53.62*
2x2x2 BLD : DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
3x3x3 BLD : DNF, DNF, 5:30.08 = *5:30.08* First success with BH/M2 
megaminx : (3:25.21), 3:50.12, (4:40.86), 3:30.10, 3:27.37 = *3:35.86* :fp


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 1, 2010)

Cubenovice:

*2x2x2:* 16.75, (21.02), 14.75, (12.69), 13.16, = 14.89

*3x3x3:* 57.09, (1:04.32), 56.82, (49.13), 55.51 = 56.47
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF, 6:49.56, DNF = 6:49.56
Intoxicated cubing... 

3rd 2x2x2 BLD was off by AUF after fixing (my first ever solved...) parity
This was a very good learning case: do not forget to undo the initial set up move to bring the "to be flipped" piece to RFD. 
I think I now fully understand the corner parity


----------



## undick (Jun 1, 2010)

*3x3 *: *19.66*, 19.36, 16.33, *16.30*, 16.72 *Ao5 17.47*
*3x3 OH * : 28.89, *33.19*, 31.79, *27.90*, 33.01 *Ao5 31.23*


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 1, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 7.48, 7.16, (8.95), 7.30, (5.48) = 7.31 
*3x3x3:* 20.95, 19.04, (17.70), (24.50), 19.58 = 19.86
Did the wrong PLL on the 4th. 
*4x4x4:* (1:56.03), 2:17.62, 2:06.11, (DNF(2:08.26)), 2:13.15 = 2:12.30
Stuffed the OLL parity alg on the 4th.
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay:* = 2:38.45
*3x3x3 OH:* 32.75, (34.95), (26.55), 26.80, 34.63 = 31.39
*Pyraminx:* 13.88, (12.44), 13.45, 14.50, (17.54) = 13.94 
*2x2x2 BLD:* 52.02, 46.32, 31.33 = 31.33
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:59.56, DNF(1:58.22), DNF(1:52.47) = 1:59.56
A little over half solved, 2 flipped edges
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF, (20:33), DNS = 20:33
Badly mucked up my edge memo a few times resulting in 8 minute edge memo. But I'm glad I got this 
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 0/2 in 7:12.34 
Cube 1 was pretty scrambled, 2nd was off by a Z perm because I forgot a target.


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Jun 1, 2010)

2x2x2: (11.93) , 7.61 , 6.63 , 8.27 , (6.50) = 7.50
3x3x3: (20.47) , 18.05 , 14.83 , 16.27 , (13.69) = 16.38
4x4x4: (1:09.80) , (1:02.56) , 1:07.13 , 1:08.71 , 1:05.15 =
5x5x5:	2:53.40 , 2:38.53 , 2:18.03 , 2:28.02 , 2:34.43 =
6x6x6: 5:24.84 , 5:18.06 , 5:10.97 , 4:35.63 , 5:18.83 =
7x7x7: 
2x2x2 Blindfolded : 
3x3x3 Blindfolded : 
3x3x3 One Handed: (40.63) , 1:19.00 , (1:24.30) , 1:00.11 , 45.55 =
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:30.91 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 4:15.25 
Magic: 2.38 , (27.94) , 3.11 , 1.59 , (1.33) =
Clock : 
PyraMinx: 10.81 , (9.31) , (26.05) , 15.13 , 13.63 =


----------



## okayama (Jun 1, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (9.56), 9.02, 9.54, 9.19, (8.63) = 9.25

*3x3x3*: (19.68), (29.00), 22.46, 21.61, 24.43 = 22.83

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF [2:30.87], 1:22.60, 1:05.56 = 1:05.56
1st: Good scramble was done! 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 3:40.31, DNF [4:30.10], DNF [4:49.60] = 3:40.31
2nd: 2 flipped edges left, 3rd: 3 edges unsolved

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [25:53.51], 21:36.61, DNS = 21:36.61
1st: 3 edges unsolved

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [50:08.87], 57:54.55, DNS = 57:54.55
1st: I forgot to memorize orientations of the center-edges... and gave up halfway.

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 1/3, 25:53.42
1st: 3 corners left, 3rd: My fingers slipped 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 30 htm


Spoiler



Scramble: R' U2 B U2 L' B' F' U' L F' L' B' F2 L' R' F' R' U'
Solution: L D' L' U L D R B2 F U B' U F' U' B U' F' D F D' L F L U L' R U2 R' L2 B'

(For inverse scramble)

Pre-scramble: B2 R' L' U'

2x2x2 block: B
New 2 c/e pairs: L2 R U2 R'
More 1x2x2 block: L U' L' F'
More 1x2x2 block: L' D
F2L minus 1 slot: F' D' F
All but 3 corners: U B' U F U' B U' F'
Pre-move correction: B2 R' L' U'
Corner 3-cycle: U L D' L' U' L D L'

4 moves cancellation at the end saved me.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 2, 2010)

2x2x2: 4.90, 5.25, 5.05, (4.05), (5.68) = *5.07*
3x3x3: (16.58), 14.38, (11.53), 11.53, 14.65 = *13.52*  Wow. Nice identical 11.xxs. No skips, just really nice F2L lookahead in every solve
4x4x4: 1:04.69[pp], (1:12.16), 1:01.41[pp], (58.05), 1:03.58[op] = *1:03.23 *  Crazy average for me. 2nd solve had no parity but I did PLL parity twice. 3rd solve would have been sub-1 if I hadn't locked up bad on PLL (which was just 2 adjacent edges), 5th solve the OLL was the wide OP alg.
5x5x5: (2:16.92), 2:27.65, 2:21.51, (2:38.51), 2:19.00 = *2:22.72*
7x7x7: 8:13.13, (8:13.19), 7:57.82, 7:52.41, (7:49.57) = *8:01.12*
2x2x2BLD: 37.81, 41.31, 9.97 = *9.97* No prizes for guessing which one I did speedbld on
3x3x3BLD: 1:14.65, 1:47.18, 1:25.12 = *1:14.65*  I am really bad at 3lbd so I've done a few more solves this week and improved to about 1:45 average. First scramble was lovely (one cycle each for corners and edges) so I just went for it and got a massive pb.
4x4x4BLD: 5:50.93 [2:23.75], 5:59.21 [2:24.43], DNS = *5:50.93*
5x5x5BLD: DNF [N/A, 6:15.61], DNS, DNS = *DNF* I know this is really bad but I've totally lost my motivation after such bad failures in Belgium. I got half way through execution and just couldn't concentrate so I stopped before it got bad
MultiBLD: *10/10 54:55.25*  On the other hand, I'm quite motivated for multibld now. Was hoping to be able to do an 11 cube attempt later in the week but didn't have time for it, so I'll do that for the weekly next week (hopefully).
OH: 25.65, (20.77), 27.75, (28.64), 28.25 = *27.22* Single was fullstep
Feet: 1:48.64, (1:56.41), 1:41.34, (1:29.09), 1:37.42 = *1:42.47*
MTS: 48.13, (47.51), 49.08, (50.51), 49.99 = *49.07* 
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: *1:43.16*
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: *3:51.74*
Megaminx: (2:37.90), 2:51.56, 2:49.02, 2:50.11, (3:33.96) = *2:50.23*
Pyraminx: (7.36), 7.66, (8.83), 8.72, 8.43 = *8.27*
Clock: 8.51, (7.65), 7.90, (8.98), 8.21 = *8.21* Average
FMC: *DNF* Really wasn't in the mood for it. Found a variety of decent F2L-1s but didn't have the patience to bother carrying on

Overall a good week. 3x3 and 4x4 were crazily good. Happy with my bld progress too. Exams start Saturday so I'm not sure what will happen with the weekly comp, but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Toad (Jun 2, 2010)

I read through that list Daniel, and see nothing I can beat you on.

I may as well give up.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 2, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> I read through that list Daniel, and see nothing I can beat you on.
> 
> I may as well give up.



Anything that's not bld. Easy. Remember I don't actually average anything near 13.xx!


----------



## Toad (Jun 2, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > I read through that list Daniel, and see nothing I can beat you on.
> ...



Yes but I've never got a really lucky average anywhere near 13!!


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 2, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...


But you know me. I'm "Mr I'm having a good day and getting crazy times even though I'm rubbish normally"


----------



## x-colo-x (Jun 2, 2010)

3BLD 1:01.11, DNF, 1:06.30 = 1:01.11
the first was very easy


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 2, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> I read through that list Daniel, and see nothing I can beat you on.
> 
> I may as well give up.



Lol Toad. I realised this a long time ago. Its only really megaminx (assuming I get some really good scrambles, and he messes up on two solves), and the big cubes (6 & 7 - but then he's progressing at a rate where he'll overtake me very soon as well.)

It seems not all of us are destined for greatness.......


----------



## fiqnocchio (Jun 2, 2010)

*3x3x3:*

(40.94), (19.89), 24.14, 20.19, 31.08 = 25.14


----------



## pjk (Jun 2, 2010)

*3x3:* 13.27, (12.51), (14.32), 13.60, 14.18 => 13.69


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 2, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > I read through that list Daniel, and see nothing I can beat you on.
> ...



Ahh, down down yourself
You do pwn at master magic and normal magic


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 2, 2010)

pjk said:


> *3x3:* 13.27, (12.51), (14.32), 13.60, 14.18 => *13.69*


----------



## guusrs (Jun 2, 2010)

fmc: U L R' D' R2 B2 L' B2 D' B' D2 L2 D' L F L2 F' B2 U' F U F2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 (*28*)

explanation:
nice start on regular scramble: U L R' D' R2
switch to inverse scramble with premoves [R2 D R L' U']: 
pseudo f2l: F' U B2 F L2 F' L' D L D' (10 + 5)
solve 3 corners and extra edge, leaving 3 edges: D L D2 B D B2 L B2 (15 + 5), 
So the 3-edge frame becomes: F' U B2 F L2 F' L' D L2 D2 B D B2 L B2 R2 D R L' U' (20)
To solve edges: at the beginning insert F2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 U' (28)

Gus


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 2, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...


Seriously...you lot need to stop giving up just because I fluke out on a few solves. I don't practise anything anymore except a bit of bld and clock, so you WILL catch up. I'm sure if you took our times from 4 or 5 months ago you'd find that I've barely improved and you've all taken giant leaps. You will all overtake me at 3x3 by the end of the year.


----------



## PM 1729 (Jun 3, 2010)

*3x3x3 FMC: 37 moves*

Scramble: R' U2 B U2 L' B' F' U' L F' L' B' F2 L' R' F' R' U'

Solution: F2 D F D2 U' L2 F' D B2 R2 D2 R D R' D' R D2 R D' R2 D R2 F2 D F2 U' R2 U D2 R' D' R' L' D' R2 D' L'



Spoiler



Explanation:
On scramble: EOline: F2 D F D2 U' L2 F' D B2 R2

Switch to inv with premoves: R2 B2 D' F L2 U D2 F' D' F2
On inverse:
LH block: L D R2 D L
F2L-1: R D R

Back to scramble with premoves: R' D' R' L' D' R2 D' L'(8)
F2L-1:F2 D F D2 U' L2 F' D B2 R2(10)
Last slot+OLL: D2 R D R' D' R D2 R'(8)
PLL+AUF: R2 D' R2 D R2 F2 D F2 U' R2 U D2(12-1=11)


Just wanted to see how I could use pseudoblocks in ZZ. Later I found this skeleton: U L R2 F2 R' F R2 F R2 D R2 D' R D R D' R2 D R D2 R' D' R' B U' F'(26)


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 3, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > jamesdeanludlow said:
> ...



Lol.

I won't give up. You suck anyway. Especially at BLD.  And you can't tie your shoelaces.


----------



## sutty17 (Jun 3, 2010)

2x2x2: (8.89) 7.26 (6.96) 7.00 7.91 = 7.39
3x3x3: 17.03 (16.25) 16.31 (21.08) 16.54 = 16.63
4x4x4: 1:14.30 (59.99) 1:18.62 (2:33.98) 1:29.17 = 1:20.70
Comment: Kind of gave up after a huge pop on 4th solve
5x5x5: (2:24.74) 2:29.20 (2:43.43) 2:35.17 2:27.05 = 2:30.47
6x6x6: (4:23.79) 5:04.39 4:36.91 (5:27.40) 5:17.93 = 4:59.74
2x2x2BLD: 1:10.68 1:04.72 1:17.67 = 1:04.72
3x3x3 OH: 40.18 (49.37) (38.76) 46.26 48.83 = 45.09
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 1:56.59
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 4:20.14
Megaminx: 3:19.80 3:13.55 3:19.82 (3:13.22) (3:22.59) = 3:17.72
Pyraminx: 8.36 (7.22) 12.74 9.44 (14.35) = 10.18


----------



## Micael (Jun 3, 2010)

3x3x3BLD: 1:33.90 DNF DNF = 1:33.90


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 3, 2010)

There's not much variation in the first places. First by a great margin is Simon. Second with an even greater margin to third place is Daniel. Then 
the rest of us .
*2x2x2*(41)

 2.68 onionhoney
 2.80 SimonWestlund
 3.05 fazrulz
 3.16 Edward_Lin
 3.21 joey
 3.43 trying-to-speedcube...
 4.13 Yes, We Can!
 4.26 MTGjumper
 4.29 The Rubik Mai
 4.54 Baian Liu
 4.54 Edmund
 4.70 nlCuber22
 4.77 Neo63
 4.93 ManasijV
 5.01 Hyprul 9-ty2
 5.07 kinch2002
 5.81 Evan Liu
 6.13 sz35
 6.62 04mucklowd
 6.82 @uguste
 6.84 Cride5
 6.88 PeterV
 6.97 wsc78
 7.20 bamboocha
 7.21 ZB_FTW!!!
 7.31 Zane_C
 7.39 sutty17
 7.50 pierrotlenageur
 7.58 jamesdeanludlow
 7.61 cuber952
 7.79 Sir E Brum
 8.56 janelle
 8.90 MrMoney
 8.91 jave
 9.17 Lumej
 9.25 okayama
 9.36 tres.60
 10.79 larf
 11.81 ThatGuy
 14.89 Cubenovice
 17.91 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(49)

 10.47 onionhoney
 10.53 fazrulz
 10.56 SimonWestlund
 11.80 Yes, We Can!
 11.89 trying-to-speedcube...
 12.34 MTGjumper
 12.38 The Rubik Mai
 12.61 Edward_Lin
 12.90 Hyprul 9-ty2
 13.18 ManasijV
 13.52 kinch2002
 13.68 pjk
 14.65 nlCuber22
 16.07 Neo63
 16.38 pierrotlenageur
 16.59 @uguste
 16.63 sutty17
 16.99 sz35
 17.19 04mucklowd
 17.47 undick
 17.71 Edam
 17.88 gavnasty
 18.61 Baian Liu
 19.75 Evan Liu
 19.78 Sir E Brum
 19.86 Zane_C
 20.04 Cride5
 20.51 mande
 20.63 MrMoney
 20.71 ZB_FTW!!!
 21.42 jamesdeanludlow
 21.59 cuber952
 22.83 okayama
 22.85 Lumej
 23.54 janelle
 24.44 ThatGuy
 24.55 xXzaKerXx
 24.72 Inf3rn0
 25.14 fiqnocchio
 25.36 wsc78
 25.93 blakedacuber
 26.58 PeterV
 26.88 coinman
 27.28 jave
 28.70 larf
 31.68 TheCubeMaster5000
 37.05 tres.60
 49.34 MatsBergsten
 56.47 Cubenovice
*4x4x4*(26)

 50.90 Hyprul 9-ty2
 51.04 SimonWestlund
 56.99 Yes, We Can!
 57.71 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:02.13 The Rubik Mai
 1:03.23 kinch2002
 1:05.02 sz35
 1:07.00 pierrotlenageur
 1:10.49 Neo63
 1:10.91 cuber952
 1:20.70 sutty17
 1:22.22 Edam
 1:24.50 Evan Liu
 1:25.13 @uguste
 1:26.48 jamesdeanludlow
 1:27.35 nlCuber22
 1:28.49 ManasijV
 1:33.57 04mucklowd
 1:54.67 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:56.08 jave
 2:03.08 larf
 2:10.63 Lumej
 2:12.29 Zane_C
 2:54.82 TheCubeMaster5000
 3:14.02 MatsBergsten
 3:33.90 tres.60
*5x5x5*(21)

 1:33.22 SimonWestlund
 1:44.77 Yes, We Can!
 1:52.70 The Rubik Mai
 1:56.33 sz35
 2:06.08 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:15.49 Neo63
 2:17.88 cuber952
 2:22.72 kinch2002
 2:23.67 04mucklowd
 2:30.47 sutty17
 2:33.66 pierrotlenageur
 3:06.12 Evan Liu
 3:14.91 @uguste
 3:34.77 jave
 3:35.87 Lumej
 3:49.02 larf
 4:36.06 blakedacuber
 6:51.83 tres.60
 6:52.99 MatsBergsten
 6:56.39 gavnasty
 DNF ZB_FTW!!!
*6x6x6*(3)

 3:00.04 SimonWestlund
 4:59.74 sutty17
 5:15.95 pierrotlenageur
*7x7x7*(4)

 5:00.50 SimonWestlund
 6:04.51 Yes, We Can!
 8:01.12 kinch2002
12:30.94 Lumej
*3x3 one handed*(30)

 17.33 fazrulz
 17.79 onionhoney
 20.61 SimonWestlund
 22.91 Hyprul 9-ty2
 24.33 trying-to-speedcube...
 24.49 ManasijV
 25.13 MTGjumper
 26.34 The Rubik Mai
 27.22 kinch2002
 27.92 Yes, We Can!
 31.23 undick
 31.39 Zane_C
 32.34 Neo63
 32.62 sz35
 35.78 ZB_FTW!!!
 36.15 gavnasty
 36.71 Evan Liu
 42.07 @uguste
 42.94 ThatGuy
 45.09 sutty17
 45.75 MrMoney
 46.28 cuber952
 47.47 04mucklowd
 50.41 lilkdub503
 52.31 jave
 53.48 janelle
 58.27 Lumej
 1:00.09 blakedacuber
 1:01.55 pierrotlenageur
 1:20.83 xXzaKerXx
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:42.47 kinch2002
 2:15.57 SimonWestlund
 4:11.73 Lumej
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(23)

 4.64 SimonWestlund
 5.98 fazrulz
 8.41 Edward_Lin
 9.97 kinch2002
 14.88 MTGjumper
 18.97 trying-to-speedcube...
 20.00 The Rubik Mai
 21.95 ManasijV
 23.84 Yes, We Can!
 24.78 Evan Liu
 28.96 Mike Hughey
 31.33 Zane_C
 31.73 MatsBergsten
 45.30 04mucklowd
 49.58 sz35
 57.43 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:04.72 sutty17
 1:05.56 okayama
 1:35.17 Lumej
 2:35.62 Cride5
 6:49.56 Cubenovice
 DNF @uguste
 DNF Neo63
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(17)

 1:01.11 x-colo-x
 1:03.44 ManasijV
 1:14.65 kinch2002
 1:15.69 SimonWestlund
 1:17.07 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:29.75 MatsBergsten
 1:30.47 Mike Hughey
 1:33.90 Micael
 1:44.24 Isbit
 1:59.56 Zane_C
 2:25.86 MrMoney
 3:16.02 sz35
 3:40.31 okayama
 5:30.08 @uguste
 7:46.48 Lumej
10:01.91 Cride5
 DNF Yes, We Can!
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 5:50.93 kinch2002
 7:20.37 Mike Hughey
 8:23.15 MatsBergsten
20:33.00 Zane_C
21:36.61 okayama
 DNF Hyprul 9-ty2
 DNF Isbit
 DNF SimonWestlund
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

14:02.08 Mike Hughey
23:58.00 MatsBergsten
57:54.55 okayama
 DNF kinch2002
*3x3 Multi blind*(9)

10/10 (54:55)  kinch2002
5/5 (23:15)  Mike Hughey
1/2 ( 4:30)  Hyprul 9-ty2
2/4 (16:46)  Isbit
0/2 ( 7:12)  Zane_C
0/2 ( 9:16)  SimonWestlund
1/3 (25:53)  okayama
0/2 (27:20)  Lumej
3/8 (58:03)  MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 49.07 kinch2002
 1:04.63 SimonWestlund
 1:24.91 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:27.01 gavnasty
 1:40.14 Lumej
 2:40.44 jave
 6:02.39 blakedacuber
*2-3-4 Relay*(22)

 1:11.67 SimonWestlund
 1:16.19 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:18.34 The Rubik Mai
 1:19.77 Yes, We Can!
 1:30.91 pierrotlenageur
 1:38.88 sz35
 1:42.78 04mucklowd
 1:43.16 kinch2002
 1:51.75 cuber952
 1:52.62 @uguste
 1:54.51 Evan Liu
 1:56.59 sutty17
 1:57.81 jamesdeanludlow
 2:01.26 ManasijV
 2:38.22 ZB_FTW!!!
 2:38.45 Zane_C
 2:41.30 jave
 2:44.31 wsc78
 2:45.93 larf
 3:20.07 Lumej
 4:10.29 MatsBergsten
 5:39.26 tres.60
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(17)

 2:37.00 SimonWestlund
 3:06.52 sz35
 3:07.68 The Rubik Mai
 3:20.38 Yes, We Can!
 3:28.28 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:51.74 kinch2002
 4:13.66 04mucklowd
 4:15.25 pierrotlenageur
 4:20.14 sutty17
 4:30.36 cuber952
 4:51.10 Evan Liu
 4:53.62 @uguste
 5:50.08 Lumej
 6:31.70 larf
 6:37.27 jave
11:34.69 MatsBergsten
12:45.14 tres.60
*Magic*(17)

 0.98 The Rubik Mai
 1.01 Neo63
 1.32 Evan Liu
 1.35 SimonWestlund
 1.52 jamesdeanludlow
 1.86 larf
 1.86 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2.16 Lumej
 2.36 pierrotlenageur
 2.41 Yes, We Can!
 2.54 tres.60
 2.82 jave
 2.90 ZB_FTW!!!
 3.80 Sir E Brum
 4.86 @uguste
 20.74 Mike Hughey
 DNF xXzaKerXx
*Master Magic*(7)

 2.55 04mucklowd
 2.90 jamesdeanludlow
 3.22 The Rubik Mai
 3.49 SimonWestlund
 4.16 Evan Liu
 4.90 larf
 5.05 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(7)

 8.21 kinch2002
 9.12 larf
 9.75 trying-to-speedcube...
 11.89 SimonWestlund
 17.32 Mike Hughey
 25.48 04mucklowd
 54.09 Lumej
*Pyraminx*(19)

 4.93 SimonWestlund
 5.76 Neo63
 7.58 trying-to-speedcube...
 8.17 The Rubik Mai
 8.27 kinch2002
 9.78 ZB_FTW!!!
 9.80 Baian Liu
 10.18 sutty17
 10.63 larf
 11.13 Yes, We Can!
 13.19 pierrotlenageur
 13.44 @uguste
 13.45 janelle
 13.94 Zane_C
 14.50 Evan Liu
 14.53 cuber952
 15.01 jave
 22.20 tres.60
 DNF Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:01.61 SimonWestlund
 1:32.51 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:59.63 04mucklowd
 2:50.23 kinch2002
 3:15.88 cuber952
 3:17.72 sutty17
 3:35.86 @uguste
 3:43.41 Lumej
*Square-1*(11)

 16.05 Neo63
 17.63 SimonWestlund
 21.61 trying-to-speedcube...
 33.71 Hyprul 9-ty2
 35.03 @uguste
 44.22 04mucklowd
 49.95 The Rubik Mai
 1:16.63 cuber952
 1:21.27 jave
 1:47.61 Lumej
 1:52.98 janelle
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

28 guusrs
30 okayama
30 Stini
32 Cride5
33 mande
37 PM 1729
42 sz35
49 coinman
DNF  kinch2002
DNF  SimonWestlund

*Contest results*

397 SimonWestlund
337 kinch2002
269 The Rubik Mai
269 Hyprul 9-ty2
257 Yes, We Can!
204 sz35
203 trying-to-speedcube...
191 Neo63
179 04mucklowd
177 @uguste
175 Evan Liu
169 sutty17
167 ManasijV
160 pierrotlenageur
151 fazrulz
141 Zane_C
138 cuber952
136 Lumej
133 MTGjumper
128 onionhoney
123 ZB_FTW!!!
109 Edward_Lin
94 okayama
93 Mike Hughey
92 jave
91 MatsBergsten
87 nlCuber22
86 jamesdeanludlow
85 larf
80 Cride5
79 Baian Liu
65 gavnasty
61 MrMoney
57 undick
53 janelle
51 Edam
46 Sir E Brum
46 tres.60
41 mande
41 wsc78
41 pjk
39 joey
38 ThatGuy
34 Edmund
34 blakedacuber
33 PeterV
31 Isbit
23 coinman
23 xXzaKerXx
22 x-colo-x
20 bamboocha
20 guusrs
19 Stini
15 Inf3rn0
15 PM 1729
15 Micael
14 TheCubeMaster5000
14 Cubenovice
14 fiqnocchio
11 lilkdub503


----------



## sz35 (Jun 3, 2010)

2-nd place 2-3-4-5 relay! C'ant belive the solves were so lucky


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 4, 2010)

My 234 relay wasn't entered. I noticed because I beat Zane by 0.23  Though I'm guessing it was because my results had to be entered manually to ensure it was ZB_FTW!!! rather than notSerbia.
Thanks.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 4, 2010)

Master Magic pwnage

I recon that I could have got too 200 points if I entered 6x6 and magic and in general if my results were better

Im happy with the relays


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow, I won 4x4 and am tied for 3rd!  Maybe I should've spent some time doing FMC and 2x2 BLD..


----------

